# Miles' Golf Swing - 240fps. Need advice/tip's.



## Miles (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello all, first post on here. Little background; currently an 8 hcp but struggle with a fat strike every once in a while. Previously I've struggled with a reverse pivot and too flat a swing. Decided I am going to stick with the 1 plane action but could do with improving my body position at the top of the backswing and correct sequencing on the downswing.

Well here are some videos, go easy on me 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n12y6tK_Zms&context=C3946c04ADOEgsToPDskK19ec2AtchRSSvNs7RColX
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=bzMv_av2Qxo
http://www.youtube.com/user/85milesb/videos


Thanks, Miles


----------



## Scottjd1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Im not really sure about any advice to give - looks okay to me - but WOW what a camera. The guys on here who do give advice are gonna love it !!

What camera do you use?


----------



## Miles (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks, the camera is a casio ex fh100, bought it for the sole intention of building a better swing and in 2 months it's definitely improved things. http://www.casio.co.uk/products/Digital-Cameras/Exilim-High-Speed/product/EX-FH100BKEDB/

I think I should elaborate more about what I want to improve. My main problem was my reverse pivot. So I've really tried to stabilise my lower trunk and turn over a solid right leg. In the videos it looks like I'm still favoring the left side though (very Foley like). It's weird 'cus it feels like I'm way over the right leg. I may try and incorporate a little slide back with the upper body to avoid this. Is this recommended/wise? I'm basically after way's to improve/tweek my action.

Miles


----------



## Intel (Jan 12, 2012)

Miles said:



			Hello all, first post on here. Little background; currently an 8 hcp but struggle with a fat strike every once in a while. Previously I've struggled with a reverse pivot and too flat a swing. Decided I am going to stick with the 1 plane action but could do with improving my body position at the top of the backswing and correct sequencing on the downswing.

Well here are some videos, go easy on me 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n12y6tK_Zms&context=C3946c04ADOEgsToPDskK19ec2AtchRSSvNs7RColX
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=bzMv_av2Qxo
http://www.youtube.com/user/85milesb/videos


Thanks, Miles
		
Click to expand...

Hi Miles,

Ok you're an 8 handicapper so, you're a pretty decent golfer already.  
As a side note it looks like the club face is a little open at address but it could just be the camera angle.

There are still signs of pivoting going on.  This maybe caused by your left leg collapsing during the back swing.  I can't tell from the videos but, your head hieght is fairly consistant during the back swing so I guess you must be 'standing up a bit' else when your knee bends, your head would lower.  You're not pivoting forward very much so your work has paid dividends. 

 During the down swing, you are straightening the left leg early which is making you stand up.  This can have several consequences.  It can stop the hips from turning and make them sway instead thus changing your contact position.   As your head raises, the club head will raise with it.  If your hitting the ball well most of the time, it means you're address posture is too low(not helped by the left leg collapsing).  If some times you don't get the hieght you need during the swing, it can cause you too hit fat shots.

I would concentrate firstly on keeping the left knee away from the right knee during the back swing and transfer your weight more to the right also.  It's not just your head that needs to be over the right, your weight does as well.  It will feel like you might fall over to the right for a while but as you get used to it, you should start to see improvements.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Miles (Jan 12, 2012)

Intel said:



			Hi Miles,

Ok you're an 8 handicapper so, you're a pretty decent golfer already.  
As a side note it looks like the club face is a little open at address but it could just be the camera angle.

There are still signs of pivoting going on.  This maybe caused by your left leg collapsing during the back swing.  I can't tell from the videos but, your head hieght is fairly consistant during the back swing so I guess you must be 'standing up a bit' else when your knee bends, your head would lower.  You're not pivoting forward very much so your work has paid dividends. 

 During the down swing, you are straightening the left leg early which is making you stand up.  This can have several consequences.  It can stop the hips from turning and make them sway instead thus changing your contact position.   As your head raises, the club head will raise with it.  If your hitting the ball well most of the time, it means you're address posture is too low(not helped by the left leg collapsing).  If some times you don't get the hieght you need during the swing, it can cause you too hit fat shots.

I would concentrate firstly on keeping the left knee away from the right knee during the back swing and transfer your weight more to the right also.  It's not just your head that needs to be over the right, your weight does as well.  It will feel like you might fall over to the right for a while but as you get used to it, you should start to see improvements.

Hope that makes sense.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly why I joined this forum, thanks for your advice! I did have the face open as there was a 20mph wind from of the right, not a usual habit. I definitely will work on that left knee as that makes a lot of sense (I'm focusing so hard on the right that I forget about the left).

Miles


----------



## bobmac (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Miles,
As expected, a good swing from an 8 handicapper.
I have a question for you.
What is the difference between the 2 pictures below?


----------



## Miles (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Bob, the answer is not a lot, which is wrong I know. That's my swing before I really started to start the d/s with my hips. The more recent vid's show an improvement on this but still not ideal. Also, in the pic above my spine angle isn't consistent. However, I recently read that on a 1 plane swing it's common for the spine angle to change slightly. 
The faults I see above are;
Not enough lower body rotation,
Extending/standing up slightly,
Spine angle lower at impact.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 12, 2012)

ok, didn't realise it was taken a while ago.

I can also see now from the down the line view (although a little dark) you are firing your hips better now.
Dam slow mo cameras cant film in poor light.
If you can get some normal speed swings that would help, especially down the line.
I would keep doing what you're doing and maybe keep an eye on maintaining your posture into impact.
Good swing though.
How's your short game?


----------



## Miles (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Bob, I didn't realise my hips were motion-less until I bought the camera. That's the beauty of owning it, in 2 months my swing has drastically improved. Short game, well, putting can be great or average depending on the day. Have a tendency to lift the head occasionally on impact so often get my playing partners to let me know if it starts doing it again. Chipping and pitching inside 40 yards is my strength, my distance control in this range is good. Not so good from 45-80 yards, have a tendency to balloon my wedges in this range. Then from 80-100 it's good again (when I can get more of a committed swing on the ball).

I agree about my posture, this is where I am really trying to focus my practice, if I'm not paying attention my lower trunk get's a bit loose and the reverse pivot comes back. Thanks for the advice.

Miles


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 12, 2012)

Well im very impressed with the swing,and strikes.
I woud say either your very good or very inconsistent.
With a swing like that i would think your handicap would be below 5.


----------



## Miles (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you very much, I think because my old bad habits occasionally creep back in I can get inconsistent. Also, mentally I have some issues, I put too much pressure on myself when I have a short birdie putt or when I'm sitting pretty in the fairway with a short iron in my hand.

I've been analysing the front on vid's in more detail today (only filmed them yesterday avo), I could do with improving the following;

- ab's section is rotating with upper torso too much, need to resist that movement
- head is moving a little too much
- body weight too centered on b/s
- too much movement in left knee on b/s, straightening too quick on d/s
- left arm could be straighter
- could shorten the swing a smidge

I'll keep adding vid's to show progress. Again, thanks for this advice, just standing around at work earlier I could feel that keeping the left knee nearer the target helped reduce excess movement.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 12, 2012)

I think because my old bad habits occasionally creep back in I can get inconsistent
		
Click to expand...

I would guess you're inconsistent because you've got 25 swing thoughts, searching for the perfect swing.

Why change something for the sake of it....because it doesn't look right?

If you're having specific problems in one area of your game, work on that and leave well alone.
With what you've written, work on your wedges from 45 to 80 yds and leave the rest alone.


----------



## Intel (Jan 12, 2012)

bobmac said:



			I would guess you're inconsistent because you've got 25 swing thoughts, searching for the perfect swing.

Why change something for the sake of it....because it doesn't look right?

If you're having specific problems in one area of your game, work on that and leave well alone.
With what you've written, work on your wedges from 45 to 80 yds and leave the rest alone.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto

Don't get too caught up with what you SHOULD be doing in your swing.  A better way to approach your personal improveent is to monitor your game to find out where you're leaking shots and then practice/learn that area.

If you are correct when you say that you're good upto 40 yds and good above 80 yds then, you are also good from 40 to 80 yds.........the technique is the same(for the most part)!  So if your results are not as good as they should be, I suggest that your issue is probably between your ears.

If you want to make a swing change, select 1 thing only.  Then go for it on EVERY swing thereafter until it's second nature.  Then select another.  Don't forget tho, when making changes to your swing, your results will get worse, so be prepared for it.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Miles, you need to move your hips towards the target either in transition or early in the downswing (5 inches should do it!). You're not doing that at all = no lag, off balance, reverse pivoting, inconsistent strikes, armsy action, short hitter? In some swings your chest actually moves towards the target more than your hips which in itself will mean you have no spine tilt away from the target, a tendency to......... I'll stop there 


Focus on those hips... watch Hogan if you must


----------



## Miles (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, for the responses everyone. The way I see it, the better my swing is the more consistent I'm going to be. My goal is to get to scratch one day so in order to get there my swing needs to be solid. Sticking with what work's but isn't technically sound won't achieve that. I spend a lot of time reading up on and viewing the golf swing so I know what it should look like. What I don't know is how each move should _feel_, and how you _produce_ those desired position's. Hence my search for advice and drills. 



JustOne said:



			Hi Miles, you need to move your hips towards the target either in transition or early in the downswing (5 inches should do it!). You're not doing that at all = no lag, off balance, reverse pivoting, inconsistent strikes, armsy action, short hitter? In some swings your chest actually moves towards the target more than your hips which in itself will mean you have no spine tilt away from the target, a tendency to......... I'll stop there 


Focus on those hips... watch Hogan if you must 

Click to expand...

No go on, I need my faults highlighting to improve my swing and therefore consistency. In this video it looks like I have that lateral movement you mention or is this too little? I wouldn't say I'm off balance but I would agree with the short hitting comment. My drives carry 220-230 and my 6i 140-150.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6gXdXPA01U&feature=related


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 13, 2012)

Miles said:



			Also, mentally I have some issues, I put too much pressure on myself when I have a short birdie putt or when I'm sitting pretty in the fairway with a short iron in my hand.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps that's an area to really focus on...I read this recently and found it interesting and oh so true...

http://www.golf-brain.com/newsletter.php?id=153


----------



## Miles (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, makes a very valid point. I'm definitely better on the par putts! God, this game is difficult


----------



## Miles (Jan 21, 2012)

Went to the range on Monday and Tuesday for 4 hour thorough stints. Monday my sole focus was the hip's. Tried literally everything that is possible to stop the slide and had no luck. Lock the right knee, lock the right hip, keep head dead still, lean forwards with lower body...everything!!! Then when doing slow mo swings I noticed that in my attempts to restrict hip movement I was sliding them instead. I guess in my head I was caught up in this x factor thing of limiting hip turn relative to the shoulder turn......Made a few swings by consciously turning them and it clicked. So, Monday night I checked my library of you tube vid's and analysed Hogan's hip turn in detail. worked at it in front of the mirror for two hours.....first ball I struck on Tuesday focusing on Hogan's hip movements came off like a rocket! Literally stood there giggling for a few minutes it felt that good.

So spent Tuesday trying to ingrain this hip motion. It feels like I'm swinging slower but so more efficiently. From the looking at the slow mo's I could still do with keeping my spine angle lent further back and correcting the club position at the top but it's is soo much better. No more sway. My focus is to point my belt buckle at my right toe and then load into my left leg. 

So, this week was a good week.
[video=youtube;_a7KbPjxdHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_a7KbPjxdHI&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;z2yenq8JVPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2yenq8JVPc&amp;feature=related[/video]
Miles


----------



## Miles (Jan 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;nK2QkFYJ8fc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK2QkFYJ8fc&amp;context=C323d932ADOEgsToPDskK1  9ec2AtchRSSvNs7RColX[/video]
[video=youtube;y8hts_khxbg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8hts_khxbg&amp;context=C31c1bc4ADOEgsToPDskIn  IxuELhz6_Oil8894WNUt[/video]


----------



## JustOne (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Miles, better swings apart from the one with the training club ironically. Still need a few more inches forward with those hips and would be nice to see your hands more forward towards the target (more shaft lean). You're hips stall on the downswing approaching impact which then causes the club to unload and flip somewhat. More hips forward (which will set a small spine tilt away from the target) and then rotate. A pro golfer will start moving the hips left before the club even starts down properly.. just watch Hogan do it here... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPGScwRJyWU watch how far McIlroy gets into his left hip before he really starts pulling the club down... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC0EHipdAtY (and impacts the ball with his hands ahead)

It definitely looks like an improvement though. Congrats.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 22, 2012)

Miles,

I can see that your left arm starts to chicken wing as you come through impact, this is a symptom of you making a swatting action with your wrists.  Your hands need to be further foward at impact and you then need to extend both arms as you release past the ball. Look at frame 0.09, you should see that your left arms is collapsing and your right flipping through with the right hand turned under.

I hope this makes sence to you.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 22, 2012)

Forgot to mention: Hogan got into his left side easier as he had his left foot flared out approx 40Â°.

Regards.......


----------



## Miles (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guy's, good observations. Will try to increase/exaggerate that movement with my hips this week and also address the casting. Don't quite know how I'm going to get my hands further forward at impact but I'll experiment. Those video's highlight nicely what I need to do. Again, I'll keep you posted with improvements.

Thanks, Miles


----------



## Miles (Jan 22, 2012)

With regards to chicken winging specifically, I think I do it less with the iron's. In this video i'm still a bit floppy (first tries with new move) but the left arm looks straighter after impact. [video=youtube;A2XCXuJw-Vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2XCXuJw-Vc[/video]


----------



## CMAC (Jan 22, 2012)

very useful thread this, been wanting to video myself for ages. When I saw my swing with the pro last year I immediately saw a poor flat takeaway plus other issues. We think we have one swing but the camera doesnt lie.

Need to get myself one of these cameras and grip to put on the golf bag. What do you recommend Miles?

P.S not a lot wrong with your swing IMO, wrist cock a bit late on backswing and a bit early on the downswing, fix that and your lag and power will increase


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 22, 2012)

Still letting the clubface get infront of your hands which will loose power and create high shots, this creates the chicken wing.   Try setting up with your hands a little more ahead of the ball, making a small forward press in the takeaway may help.   Try to maintain the backward bend in your right wrists through impact.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 22, 2012)

Quality camera that. What make and model is it?


----------



## CMAC (Jan 22, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Quality camera that. What make and model is it?
		
Click to expand...

See page 1


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 22, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			See page 1
		
Click to expand...

Cheers might look at getting one of those:thup:


----------



## JustOne (Jan 22, 2012)

Miles,

Here's Luke Donald working on a drill to get his hips more forward....

[video=youtube;jY1KfhysbEA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY1KfhysbEA[/video]


----------



## Miles (Jan 23, 2012)

Great find just one, will definitely be trying that drill. 

Well, I played my first round in 2 weeks today, struck the ball well off the tee and with my shorter iron's, but my longer clubs off the deck cost me 2 doubles and I shot 81. Felt great up until the fifth when I hit my 5 wood all wrong and then I started tinkering 

79% fairways
50% Gir

My normal miss is a fade, but with this new swing when I missed a green it was left. Will take some time getting used me thinks.


----------



## Miles (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi all, I tried that Luke Donald drill, it feels odd but it helped. Whilst at the range I tried to work on my pivot/turn. From looking at the videos it's evident that when I have the club in my hand my right shoulder pulls it back to the top. This affects my spine angle and causes the left hip to come round. Knowing this I did a few swings in the mirror last night on my knees. It's really evident then, my right shoulder pulls back and the left pushes forwards tilting my spine. Problem is I don't do this without a club in my hands, without the club I turn back fine! When I do various b/s drills at home I turn to the top correctly with the spine tilt maintained. 

Here's a picture to show this fault in my swing. I still need to shorten the b/s (haven't been focusing on this) but you can see that my shoulders just turn far too quick. Their 90 by halfway and nearly 110/120 at the top of my b/s.








However, I did work on/improve my impact. I was focusing on turning the outer part my left hand over towards the floor like a topspin backhand in Tennis. Launched lower and gained 10 yards distance. Not bad, could still improve further but this poor turn is my main focus now.








I'll add the video on youtube asap.

Miles


----------



## Miles (Jan 25, 2012)

Forgot to mention, did a direct comparison with that swing video of Luke Donald from front on. Seem's I need to widen my stance and move the ball further forward. Even on a relatively short iron he had the whole of his head behind the ball at address and maintained this throughout his swing. I, on the other hand start with it behind and quickly have it target side because of my poor shoulder turn.

Miles


----------



## JustOne (Jan 25, 2012)

Big shoulder turn is no problem but it is if you're practically standing up straight with your head lifted by your left shoulder wedging itself under your chin. Can you get a video from 'down the line' aswell, would like to see swingplane and posture.


----------



## Miles (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi all, I've been busy working solidly on my pivot, it's bloody difficult to change your swing!! After trying different methods and feelings in order to improve my backswing I've settled with a rotary motion into my right side. It feels like I'm folding my left side into the right. This is getting me in the desired position at the top (with regards to my body) - it feel's a bit alien to me but that will come with time.

[video=youtube;_X3w8o0nPg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X3w8o0nPg8&amp;context=C3219838ADOEgsToPDskIn  IxuELhz6_Oil8894WNUt[/video]

The arms are still doing the wrong thing so that's next on the list. I'm going to focus on the correct spot to put them in at the top and consciously move them into to position to ingrain it. At the moment the hands start swinging inside until the club is parallel to the ground, then they move up. The left arm also bends a little when I get to the top, this is due to me slightly overswinging so I'll focus on shortening it.

Miles


----------



## DaveM (Feb 16, 2012)

Great swing. Have been watching your progress well done. I'm only going to add one thing. You should have a full wrist cock when your hands are halfway back (parallel to the ground) that should sort the lack of lag and the slight casting from the top. Only my opinion though.


----------



## Miles (Feb 16, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Great swing. Have been watching your progress well done. I'm only going to add one thing. You should have a full wrist cock when your hands are halfway back (parallel to the ground) that should sort the lack of lag and the slight casting from the top. Only my opinion though.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave, Thanks for the compliment. I've been giving up all of my spare time (fiancee doesn't approve) to improve and the pivot is starting to get there. I tried a few swings the other day with an immediate wrist cock. The hands/arms looked 100% better but I reverse pivoted! Lol, I watched the video back, "oooh that's better" and then when I got to the top "oooh, that's hideous!" I'll pop it up in a second for a laugh. 
If you look at the L Donald video that "just one" posted, his hands stay outside his right foot at the top. That's my goal for next week. I plan to stand at the range solidly putting my arms up to that end position and I won't go home till I can swing up to it. Then I plan to slowly introduce the wrist cock that seems to trigger the reverse pivot. :S

Miles


----------



## timchump (Feb 16, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Great swing. Have been watching your progress well done. I'm only going to add one thing. You should have a full wrist cock when your hands are halfway back (parallel to the ground) that should sort the lack of lag and the slight casting from the top. Only my opinion though.
		
Click to expand...

great looking swing

i agree with dave on this, only because i had a lesson just this weekend, one of the things the pro picked upon was this, he got me to drill my backswing so my wrists are fully cocked half way back, from there only a small movement to the top


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Feb 16, 2012)

its not a bad swing the main thing i noticed is you dont rotate ur hips enough through the shot.


----------



## Miles (Feb 16, 2012)

timchump said:



			great looking swing

i agree with dave on this, only because i had a lesson just this weekend, one of the things the pro picked upon was this, he got me to drill my backswing so my wrists are fully cocked half way back, from there only a small movement to the top
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Tim, I'm really going to focus on my arms next week so hopefully I'll be able to add some videos with me successfully hinging earlier.

Miles


----------



## DaveM (Feb 16, 2012)

:cheers: .Keep at it Miles. Really enjoying your journey. Wow what dedication:thup: .


----------



## Miles (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Spawn, yeah they are moving but agree they could move faster. At the moment I'm really trying to ingrain the correct movements so haven't been swinging all out. I think when I'm more comfortable with the pivot I'll be able to clear my hip's more effectively.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 16, 2012)

Miles,

You are doing great with your swing.  Dont be concerned with having your wrists fully cocked at halfway back, it is not important.  Top world class golfers cock their wrists differently and if you look at a slo-mo of Luke his wrists are not fully cocked at this position.

What is more important and something you should look a little into is keeping the clubhead behind your hands through impact, I think you are already aware of this though, it will allow you to hold onto your lag a little longer and give you a bit better ball compresssion.

All in all, very well done.


----------



## Miles (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Brian,

Thanks for the tips/advice, it is much appreciated. The main problem I'm having is that I'm reading and learning lots about what the swing should look like, but, I have no knowledge about what each movement should feel like. For example; I spent a few hours the other day working on my impact and had varying success with different methods, after a while though I started to reverse pivot again as my focus was on something 'new' so and I won't go back to this until my body is doing the right thing. Can I ask what you believe is the correct feeling/focus to achieve the correct impact position? Reason I ask is that I tried the following;

Left wrist strike (like a topspin backhand in tennis)
Right wrist compressing strike (tried to drive in to the back of the ball using right wrist)
Left forearm rolling through impact
Visualised the leading the butt through impact (hands ahead of ball) - This worked well accept for an occasional thinned strike.

As you can imagine by constantly trying different things this led to inconsistent strikes, some great, others awful!

As promised earlier here's me trying to hinge wrists earlier in the backswing, didn't feel natural at all [video=youtube;Qf9V4omAXwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf9V4omAXwc&amp;feature=plcp&amp;context=C3dba0f1U  DOEgsToPDskK19ec2AtchRSSvNs7RColX[/video]

Miles


----------



## Miles (Feb 16, 2012)

Forgot to mention, I read this today on a site I visit a lot, it's incredibly detailed and it explains a lot about the downswing & lag. At the moment I try and start it with a pull of the left hip and downwards arm movement. From reading the paper that could explain my casting - violent acceleration from the top evidently isn't a good thing.
Anyhow's it's worth a gander http://perfectgolfswingreview.net/casting.htm

Miles


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 16, 2012)

Miles,

I am attaching a link to a website that is the best I know to explain how the wrists should work through the impact zone.  I think it may be helpful to your learning:

http://www.aroundhawaii.com/lifesty...tigers_impact_position_how_to_achieve_it.html


----------



## Miles (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, Thanks to Brian (above) I've spent months studying Kelvin's teachings an slowly trying to integrate them into my swing. Here are some up to date videos, (ignore the exaggerated forward press it's a temporary fix to ingrain better right wrist bend).

[video=youtube;jVGyZBDrxfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVGyZBDrxfU&amp;feature=plcp[/video]
[video=youtube;iJyOHURjATk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJyOHURjATk&amp;feature=channel&amp;list=UL[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/user/85milesb/videos

Faults to address;
Inside takeaway - caused by combination of incorrect movement of right elbow and shoulder
Too much separation between chest and arms - again, right shoulder is pulling back causing this issue
Casting - initiating downswing with arms, stalling with upper body. (Arms never reach chest wall.)
Could improve rotation and increase lateral bend (at the moment it's more of a lean of the spine than a bend)

Please could someone suggest some drills to improve my sequencing at transition and tips for avoiding a hit from the top.

Thanks for looking,

Miles


----------



## Miles (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello again,
Iâ€™ve been working on my rhythm, backswing plane and improving my impact position by maintaining lateral bend on the downswing. Basically the theory is that if my right shoulder and head is lower on the downswing then I can maintain the bend in the right arm and wrist for longer, thus improving my impact. Here are some videos for anyone thatâ€™s interested.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Muqp1eelyqM&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Muqp1eelyqM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzmL_qfmdZc


----------



## Miles (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello again,

Iâ€™ve been working on my rhythm, backswing plane and improving my impact position by maintaining lateral bend on the downswing. Basically the theory is that if my right shoulder and head is lower on the downswing then I can maintain the bend in the right arm and wrist for longer, thus improving my impact. 
Here are some videos for anyone thatâ€™s interested.

Miles


----------



## Miles (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;Muqp1eelyqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Muqp1eelyqM[/video]
[video=youtube;CspYoY6v7Q4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CspYoY6v7Q4[/video]


----------



## Miles (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;UzmL_qfmdZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzmL_qfmdZc&amp;feature=channel&amp;list=UL[/video]
[video=youtube;RlcSYLBKqA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlcSYLBKqA8[/video]


----------



## JustOne (Sep 10, 2012)

All those clubs and sticks on the gorund yet in your last vid you are standing well closed to the direction the ball starts on... check where your feet/shoulders are aiming.

If you can't line up properly..............................................


----------



## Miles (Apr 25, 2013)

Update of my most recent swing. I've improved the takeaway and downswing plane. Still lot's of work to be done on my impact position but I'm rotating a lot better.....

[video=youtube;PZhlFcyxBB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZhlFcyxBB8[/video]

Miles


----------



## JustOne (Apr 25, 2013)

Nice that. I'd probably shorten it a sniff to keep your right arm a fraction more connected in the armpit and to stop your left shoulder pushing your head up and backwards. Looks great though - any h/cap improvement since your 1st post over a year ago?


----------



## Miles (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks, I do tend to overswing a smidge, especially on the longer clubs. To be honest I've been on the range for most of the year and haven't ventured on the course much at all. In fact, thinking about it I haven't played a competitive round in all this time. I just don't want to forget about everything I'm working on as I notice after 9 holes or more they start to creep back in. It will be worth it in the long term.......


----------



## JustOne (Apr 25, 2013)

It's looking pretty tasty :thup:


----------



## scratch (Apr 25, 2013)

Need a bit of work on your head stability, lot of movement there. Try to maintian your position as your height is changing a lot throughout the swing, you'll strike the ball more consistently if you can achieve this  :thup:


----------



## Miles (Apr 26, 2013)

scratch said:



			Need a bit of work on your head stability, lot of movement there. Try to maintian your position as your height is changing a lot throughout the swing, you'll strike the ball more consistently if you can achieve this  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hi Scratch, thanks for your reply. I'm afraid your not going to like this but I've been actively trying to *increase* the movement of my head, especially on the downswing. All the great ballstrikers of old and present lower their heads on the downswing. Rory, Tiger, DJ, Gmac, Mahan etc.......the list is endless. I believe it's one of the biggest discrepancies of modern golf instruction as even when the announcer states that the player is keeping their head still they clearly aren't. Rory is a great example of this;


[video=youtube;Olq8XWAHII4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Olq8XWAHII4[/video]


----------



## timchump (Apr 26, 2013)

great swing, i really like the way your right shoulder turns down and around through the strike, you must hit a good ball

the only possible critique i could see is the face looks a little closed pointing to the sky at the top of the backswing 
(edit looking it at again it doesn't look that closed)

the backswing looks a little bit around behind the body , instead or more upright and out in front


----------



## Miles (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Tim, I've improved my ballstriking tremendously but as I'm trying to add new moves each session I struggle with consistency and haven't worked on the impact position nearly enough! I am trying to improve the backswing in the manner you mentioned, it's a lot more upright than it used to be, but I agree it should be higher. The closed face is a little quirk that I can't seem to shake, mind you it works for DJ and Gmac


----------



## Mozza73 (Apr 26, 2013)

very nice indeed, I'd personally want an earlier wrist cock and shorter backswing but that would be just me - still a lovely looking swing.

Just out of interest where do you get to hit balls off grass ?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 26, 2013)

Miles, go out and play golf.


----------



## Miles (Apr 26, 2013)

Mozza73 said:



			very nice indeed, I'd personally want an earlier wrist cock and shorter backswing.

Just out of interest where do you get to hit balls off grass ?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! My course has a grass section on the range, I HATE matts! (Minchinhampton Golf Course BTW)


----------



## Miles (Apr 26, 2013)

bobmac said:



			Miles, go out and play golf.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha, I get that so much Bob!  The Wife, friends and other members at the course all say the same thing. I will focus solely on playing golf.......when I've sorted my swing.


----------



## scratch (Apr 26, 2013)

Miles said:



			Hi Scratch, thanks for your reply. I'm afraid your not going to like this but I've been actively trying to *increase* the movement of my head, especially on the downswing. All the great ballstrikers of old and present lower their heads on the downswing. Rory, Tiger, DJ, Gmac, Mahan etc.......the list is endless. I believe it's one of the biggest discrepancies of modern golf instruction as even when the announcer states that the player is keeping their head still they clearly aren't. Rory is a great example of this;
		
Click to expand...

I understand what you are saying but you have a lot of upward head movement on the backswing which is pulling you out of position. A SMALL drop down into the ball on the downswing is fine to aid compressing the ball but careful you don't overdo it as you'll end up chunking into the ground behind the ball. 

Keep the head steady on the backswing then you can drop into the shot on the downswing  :thup:


----------



## socky (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice swing and I also think you should go out and play golf... when's the last time you used your putter?

But really I just wanted to say I feel very sorry for the ligaments of your left ankle !


----------



## Miles (Apr 26, 2013)

socky said:



			Nice swing and I also think you should go out and play golf... when's the last time you used your putter?

But really I just wanted to say I feel very sorry for the ligaments of your left ankle !
		
Click to expand...

Lol, your right I really need to learn a shuffle/foot slide like Sadlowski or I'm gonna do some damage to it. I do practice on the chipping and putting green, just rarely have enough daylight to complete more than 6 holes on the actual course. 

[video=youtube;vVbDVcUq9lc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVbDVcUq9lc&list=PLkWMaWFOmJ5TZ8lBhy2fiOjkQvR21mq36[/video]


----------



## JustOne (Apr 26, 2013)

Miles, you can't just nit-pik pieces off other people's swings - the moves they do are a result of something else that they've done, a chain of events if you will. You can't have someone else's position thru the ball if it doesn't fit with what you were doing on the way back (if that makes sense). Find your own swing - maybe one day people will want YOUR moves 

I just noticed that what I posted yesterday (about your left shoulder forcing your head up and back) is EXACTLY the same thing I posted last year!

:mmm::mmm::mmm:


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 26, 2013)

I will take your swing anyday James, just not the knackered body it comes with it


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 26, 2013)

Miles.

As Bob said , 'Just go out and play golf'  The swing you have now should take you a long way and you now need to get out on the course and enjoy the game.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 26, 2013)

Miles- can you putt?


----------

